# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Glucosaminesulfaat

## rbo

Wie heeft er ervaring met het gebruik van glucosaminesulfaat ter versoepeling van spieren en gewrichten?
Ik heb gehoord dat men een merkelijke verbetering heeft na een gebruik van ongeveer drie maanden... Is dat zo?

----------


## jetske

Ik heb ook gelezen dat veel mensen er baat bij hebben. Glucosamine voorkomt verdere slijtage van je kraakbeen. Herstellen doet het niet zo zeer.

----------


## catwoman

Hallo,ik heb dat lange tyd ingenomen maar by my heeft het niet geholpen heb namelyk facetartrose!!!Dat kan natuurlyk zyn dat dit by jou wel helpt dat verschilt van persoon tot persoon!!!groetjes!!!

----------

